# Surfside trout



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Hit the water at 5am around access 6. From 5-8am, it was one trout after another but mostly all around 14" and a few keepers. From 8-10:30, the bite was a lot slower but the trout were still there. Managed a limit all 16-18" by 10:30. Lots of guys out there throwing artificials picking up a few here and there but live shrimp seemed to be the bait of choice for the morning. Pics to come.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Almost forgot to take the pic. Already cleaned 1.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

My dad wanted to get in on the action I had yesterday, so I took him to Surfside beach access 6 hoping to get him on some fish. Once again, from 6-8am, it was on fire with dinks. The bite stopped abruptly around 8 and we ended with 5 specks around 17". Not quite the same result but he was happy just to catch some fish. The water clarity was still pretty good but the waves were starting to build.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

We had about the same pattern yesterday as far as times go and live shrimp doing best. That was at Crystal Beach. No shrimp today so not really able to compare. 

Nice catches.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks. Live shrimp was outfishing everything else 4:1 except for a guy throwing a silver spoon. He showed up around 8 thursday morning and landed 4 in a row.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice catch.


----------



## Peschereccjo (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice catch... Fished there on the 2nd and 3rd and the surf was incredible. Pulled all my trout on silver spoon and plastics. The 4th was pretty busy but you're right, it seemed as though most were fishing with shrimp under a cork. Was too busy so I had a coffee from the deck and watched the action.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice mess of Trout, Congrats!


----------

